# Elvira Game BGM...



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, Last year, I came across a .zip file that contained the BGM for both Elvira Computer games for the Amiga. It also contained the BGM for an unrelated game 'Waxworks' by the same publisher. I even went so far as to convert the files to .avi, with the intent to burn a cd to use whist I entertained the various crumb-crunchers that came to my door. The problem is, I don't have a site to host them, so if any of the mods or members would be interested in doing so, don't be shy, just PM me and I'll e-mail you w/ a copy of the the music in a .zip file gratis. Similarly if no one's able to provide a good home for it, individual member s may also PM me and I'll do my best to see that you get your own copy. Just give me a day or two to 'unearth' it from my HD, 'kay?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can also host them at places like www.Box.net, or upload sites like rapidshare - megaupload - or sharebee.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it, and if I do decide to go that way, I'll post an update here...


----------



## ghengis (May 17, 2008)

yeah cool!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good luck, and do please let us know.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Roger that, over and out...


----------

